# Checking for square



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

See if this works,haven't made one....but will......


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

BWSmith said:


> See if this works,haven't made one....but will......
> 
> 
> ‪Woodwork: Checking for square‬‏ - YouTube


Smart thing :yes:. Will have to make one. Could be made of metal too, I guess ....?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very cool, thanks for posting this one. Good stuff.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Just thking outloud here but..........you could very well make a case of having two different sizes or ranges.Can't say for sure but cosine error(?) may be a factor if,straying too far from optimum spacing?Maybe not in the technical sense........but surely from a "practical" viewpoint.

Many ways to skin a cat.......each craftsman and or shop being just a little different.For us,we'd be making the short leg first...probably attatching it.....then rough cut long sides,leaving an 1/8" or so.........then doing a final "grind"(edge sander)on the long's to get them equal to the initial short-side.That certainly isn't the only way however.SPC(statistical process control(thanks H.A.S.) should see each shop "plottin N plannin" as to how to best utilize their respective equip.........in a way that yields highest accuracy potential with least amt of wasted,time and material.BW


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Longknife said:


> Smart thing :yes:. Will have to make one. Could be made of metal too, I guess ....?


That's what I was thinking.:thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

BWSmith said:


> Just thking outloud here but..........you could very well make a case of having two different sizes or ranges.Can't say for sure but cosine error(?) may be a factor if,straying too far from optimum spacing?Maybe not in the technical sense........but surely from a "practical" viewpoint.
> 
> *Many ways to skin a cat.......each craftsman and or shop being just a little different.For us,we'd be making the short leg first...probably attatching it.....then rough cut long sides,leaving an 1/8" or so.........then doing a final "grind"(edge sander)on the long's to get them equal to the initial short-side.That certainly isn't the only way however.*SPC(statistical process control(thanks H.A.S.) should see each shop "plottin N plannin" as to how to best utilize their respective equip.........in a way that yields highest accuracy potential with least amt of wasted,time and material.BW


Man that's a mouth full. Couldn't you have just replaced everything after the bold with

You can do what works best for you. :laughing:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Reckon so rr.But cpl things come to mind about a statement like that........no offence.

>Wouldn't be much of a discussion forum iffin everyone agreed....in a "preachin to the choir" sort of way.So you must've got something out of that last part?

>And don't know about you,but when my cont. buds come over to the shop for the express purpose of "bouncing" ideas,or runnin "what-ifs",we(most of which have no formal education to speak of)try to converse with a little more than grunts,shrugs,phhhsst's and the like.The fact that most of us look out for the general welfare of underlings as well as the tempo of the job itself.....we're always looking for things....we don't know.In a what goes around comes around sort of way.Some of these responsibilties(BIG AZZ jobs)can get downright hectic........ain't complain'n,we do it rather well.Thinking ahead can't be stressed enough.BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*cosine error?*

Yah, sure.:thumbsup: Over my grade level here. Oh I had all that stuff , sine, cosines, tangent and all...once in the dark ages of years gone by.:thumbdown:
So practically speakin' here, what that gizmo is, I think is a combination of 2 triangles where the sides are equilateral and the hypotenuse is unknown....and it don't really matter anyway! Any math wizards out here? Is that why it works? :blink: bill
Kinda 3. 4, 5 theory...a2 +b2 = c2, where 3 and 4 are equal... and we don't care what c2 is?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> That's what I was thinking.:thumbsup:


Hmmmmm.... Lexan? lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

That is absolutely great. I have to agree, must have. A big one might come in handy when framing walls on some of these fancy houses.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> Yah, sure.:thumbsup: Over my grade level here. Oh I had all that stuff , sine, cosines, tangent and all...once in the dark ages of years gone by.:thumbdown:
> So practically speakin' here, what that gizmo is, I think is a combination of 2 triangles where the sides are equilateral and the hypotenuse is unknown....and it don't really matter anyway! Any math wizards out here? Is that why it works? :blink: bill
> Kinda 3. 4, 5 theory...a2 +b2 = c2, where 3 and 4 are equal... and we don't care what c2 is?


Way out of my league. For me this is one of those things you just have to accept that it works and not knowing exactly why. Did some experimenting and it does work. I'm definatly going to make a couple in different sizes. I think I'll make them from metal and BW's suggestion to make the short piece first makes good sence.


----------

